
Are you ready for a paid Twitter? - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2012/07/13/are-you-ready-for-a-paid-twitter/
======
lighthazard
I'm not sure if this is a good idea, in general. How do you compete with a
completely free service? Sure, there are some ads, but is it noticeable in
desktop/mobile Twitter apps? Even third party apps that use the Twitter API?
The same principal stands for Craigslist - it's hard to compete with free by
offering "customer trust." I don't think there's much value in customer trust
compared to free software where I know I can't complain if it goes down. Now,
if I used App.net professionally in the sense that I cannot ever have my
notifications go down, I might do it, but then again, there are so many social
networks that the odds of both Facebook and Twitter (the two largest ones in
the US that I can think of) will be down at the same time.

Still, good luck to him.

